# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  رسالة هامة من العالم الجليل د. فاروق الباز إلي شباب مصر

## لارين

رسالة هامة من العالم الجليل د. فاروق الباز إلي شباب مصر
====================================

يا شباب مصر الثوره الأعزاء

أعلم انكم فى توتر هذه الأيام العصيبه نتيجة لما يحصل فى الوطن من أعمال الساسه وقلة درايتهم باهمية النقاش الهادئ لثبات مكاسب الثوره التى صنعتموها بكل اصرار ووفاء.
ولأنكم من جمع صوت أهل مصر للمطالبة بالحرية والعدالة الأجتماعية وارساء الديموقراطية ورفض القمع , فعليكم اليوم اكمال المسيرة فى صالح الوطن.

عليكم أولأ ان تسمحوا لكل فرد بابداء الرأئ ولا تتشاجروا مع من يعارضكم فالديموقراطية تستلزم ذلك. عليكم أيضا أن تبتعدوا تماما عن كل عمل ينتج عنه اضرار بأى مبنى أو مؤسسة.

أنى أؤمن تماما بأن ثورتكم العظيمة باقيه ولن تشوبها أى شائبه. أتحدوا فى حبكم لمصر وليدعم كل منكم الأخر حتى تصلوا بأم الدنيا الى بر الأمان والسلام.
المصدر : ابداع

----------

